# Official Sony KDL-46HX750 & KDL-55HX750 Owners Thread



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Within the next few weeks our recently purchased 2012 Sony KDL-46HX750 LED television will be delivered. This new Sony replaces our much admired 2006 KDF-46E3000. 

The first question a new television owner generally asked is "Why did you select this model?". My decision came after extensive research into the good and bad of 2011 46 inch Sony's along with how Sony addressed existing issues in the development of their 2012 models. You should note that I write from a non-high tech user perspective. 

I discovered 2011 Sony's already had very good to great 2D and room for improvement with 3D. For us I doubt we will rarely if ever view 3D media yet with 3D a standard feature in most models it was only prudent to research Sony's 2012 3D technological improvements. I was very happy to learn the HX750 is expected to deliver very high quality video in both dimensions.

Today's television designers have sacrificed on-board speaker quality and placement in favor of slim & trim cases. In my opinion Sony seemingly assumes their TV owners will use external audio delivery systems. I am happy to write that we already have, in my opinion, a very good external audio setup.

For those interested in detailed HX750 information check out the following link.

From Sony-
http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/st...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666415284

So until our 46HX750 is up and running this is about all I have to discuss.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

CNET's review of the 55HX750


----------

